# 1994 F350 Engine Swap 460 where the blown 351 sits



## Doghouse2 (Oct 13, 2006)

Anyone know how big a deal it would be to put a 460 into a 1994 F350 which has a (blown) 351? I'm a diesel guy and don't know much Ford gas motors. Thanks.


----------



## KATTRANSPORT (Nov 8, 2007)

Its and easy swap is your truck fuel injected?


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

94 should be fuel injected. But the swap is a straight forward issue.


----------



## Doghouse2 (Oct 13, 2006)

Thanks the replies. Yes. It is fuel injected. Will the wiring be the same? Just need the ecu from the 460? Or are there things that need to be changed for hte wiring as well?


----------



## Mudman78 (Dec 31, 2006)

The 351w and 460 have different bell housing bolt patterns. It's not a direct swap. You need the trans from the 460 donor truck too (as long as it's a 4x4 and not a 2wd). You need the engine harness and ECM from the 460 as well. You also need the exhaust y-pipe for a 460. If the 460 came from a 2wd, you need a 4x4 oil pan. It can be done, it's just not as easy as swinging the motor.


----------



## Doghouse2 (Oct 13, 2006)

OK Thanks. We'll have the whole truck to work with, but even at that it may not be worth it. I'll be a cost vs time anaylisis. Like usual.


----------



## dmjr77 (Nov 6, 2004)

It would not be a easy fit, the engine mounts from the 351 and the 460 are in different locations.


----------

